# U-Turn on one-way street



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

My cousin's, neighbor's aunt, has a housecleaner from Brazil, who has a nephew that lives next door to a Veterinarian who got a ticket from a trooper for making an "illegal" U-Turn on a one-way street. Because of the language barrier, I was asked to come to Ask-A-Cop and ask some of you "cops" a few questions.

1) There were no signs prohibiting U-Turns at this intersection. How can it be illegal?
2) The trooper was very upset with the driver and yelled at him. Because he speaks little to no English, he thinks the trooper swore at him. Isn't it true that a trooper has to have his cover on when he swears at you? If this is true, can Elmerduerdo file a citizen's complaint?
3) The trooper wrote A12345678 for Elmerduerdo's license number. He has never been issued a license since his raft ride to the States last summer. Isn't this a mistake on the trooper's behalf and shouldn't the citation be voided out?
4) Elmerduerdo read in the Hispanic version of the Boston Phoenix that if he donates money to Guy Glodis' Presidential Campaign he can become a Deputy. Will this make him above the law and exempt from all Ch 90 violations?
5) If Elmerduerdo purchases the Amber Strobe for sale in the Duty Gear For Sale Forum, can he make U-Turns on one-way streets in the future?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Good one Sniper


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sniper said:


> My cousin's, neighbor's aunt, has a housecleaner from Brazil, who has a nephew that lives next door to a Veterinarian who got a ticket from a trooper for making an "illegal" U-Turn on a one-way street. Because of the language barrier, I was asked to come to Ask-A-Cop and ask some of you "cops" a few questions.
> 
> 1) There were no signs prohibiting U-Turns at this intersection. How can it be illegal?
> 2) The trooper was very upset with the driver and yelled at him. Because he speaks little to no English, he thinks the trooper swore at him. Isn't it true that a trooper has to have his cover on when he swears at you? If this is true, can Elmerduerdo file a citizen's complaint?
> ...


:L:


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sniper said:


> My cousin's, neighbor's aunt, has a housecleaner from Brazil, who has a nephew that lives next door to a Veterinarian who got a ticket from a trooper for making an "illegal" U-Turn on a one-way street. Because of the language barrier, I was asked to come to Ask-A-Cop and ask some of you "cops" a few questions.
> 
> 1) There were no signs prohibiting U-Turns at this intersection. How can it be illegal?
> *It's not. If there are no signs, it's fair game.*
> ...


I'm not a cop, but I think I pretty much nailed these questions. I wish Deputy Elmerduerdo the best of luck.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Sniper said:


> My cousin's, neighbor's aunt, has a housecleaner from Brazil, who has a nephew that lives next door to a Veterinarian who got a ticket from a trooper for making an "illegal" U-Turn on a one-way street. Because of the language barrier, I was asked to come to Ask-A-Cop and ask some of you "cops" a few questions.
> 
> 1) There were no signs prohibiting U-Turns at this intersection. How can it be illegal?
> 2) The trooper was very upset with the driver and yelled at him. Because he speaks little to no English, he thinks the trooper swore at him. Isn't it true that a trooper has to have his cover on when he swears at you? If this is true, can Elmerduerdo file a citizen's complaint?
> ...


BAAA HAAA HAAAAA:L::L::L::L:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Absolutely priceless...:-D


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty much hit every point Snipe...nice!


----------

